# my favorite middle weight condender



## skindel (Jun 15, 2014)

the fearless stinker


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice Spitfire!


----------



## bike (Jun 20, 2014)

*Hey No pirating my avatar*

..................................


----------

